# Coat Handler review



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So I got my order of Coat Handler shampoo (15-1) and Conditioner to try on the dogs. 
I washed all 4 today, and have basically two different coat types. My chihuahua and PWD (has the improper coat, it's like how a golden retriever's coat grows- double coated and sheds) have the typical silky shedding double coats and then my bichon and poodle have curly coats. 

First the shedders: I shampooed twice. On the second shampoo, it really got them nice and squeaky clean without the hair feeling stripped. 
I mixed the conditioner 15-1 and put in a spray bottle to be used as a leave-in as per the instructions. 

Both got a blow dry with a HV dryer. They look lovely. The very first thing I noticed is how fast they dried! My chi has the long coat type and likes to curl up in a tight ball and generally takes forever to dry. She was dry in 5 minutes. The PWD with the same coat type dried very quickly also. She is in a lion trim so basically her rear and half her tail are shaved down with a #7. Not much to dry there. Very happy with the fast dry time!

The bichon and poodle look really nice, even the puppy's head/neck hair, which was parting and flopping, is standing up and looks thicker. They both dried quickly and coat feels nice. Again, 2 shampoos, sprayed on leave-in conditioner. 

I only scissored a little bit on the bichon around her face and throat to tidy up, but the hair stood up beautifully for that. 

THe shampoo rinses easily. My hands feel a bit dry after 4 dogs. More fragrance would be nice. They don't seem to have much of a fragrance on them. I don't like overpowering perfumy scents but a little more would be nice, too.
I'm glad I like it because I ordered 3 gallons shampoo and one gallon conditioner LOL.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the leave-in conditioner too. I can fluff my boy up so easily. I use that as the brushing spray too.

I haven't tried the shampoo yet. I'm quite happy with the one we are using now (Plum Silky).

Thank you for your review.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Coat Handler 15:1 is great as is the conditioner. I did not like the 5:1 as much. A heavier scent would be nice. I had to switch to another brand (Animology) even though it is a Hypo & scent free the Conditioner does have a pleasant scent. I do like CH though. Bark2Basics is made by the same company but I did not get the same results.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I like CH too! Really like the antistatic de-tangler spray. I use everyday and it doesn't leave a heavy residue in Molly's hair! Have to agree though, wish it smelled nicer!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I drench Jazz in Coat Handler leave in conditioner after he is shampoo and conditioned and rinsed. I leave it in and dry him. He is in show coat. Without it I would be combing twice the matts out that I am. His handler told me about it. She said some people call it old fashioned, but if it works, it works. I haven't tried the shampoo and conditioner (I use Chris Christenson), but the leave in conditioner works terrific for me. He isn't greasy or goopy, either. He just doesn't matt as much. I live in a dry enviornment. It might be different for a humid environment.


----------

